

NoJS - The Smallest JS Framework - Yahivin
http://strd6.github.com/NoJS/

======
bentruyman
This has been done before: <https://github.com/madrobby/vapor.js>

~~~
Yahivin
But do they have a Todo List demo? <http://strd6.github.com/NoJS/demo.html>

